# Coraline Soundtrack



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Alright Kiddies, 
So on my flight back from WA I watched the film Coraline, and realized that the soundtrack is really creepy, with plenty of little children singing and the such. You can preview the soundtrack...a good song is "End Credits", "Cocobeetles" and "The Supper"....

Amazon.com: Coraline: Bruno Coulais: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41jF9S99zzL


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you for the link!

HallowEve :jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I just picked up the DVD yesterday, but haven't had a chance to watch it yet.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey, thanks! This music fits in perfectly with our theme. I'm going to pick this one up and add some of these tracks to our music this year!


----------

